# DC One Grinder



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi folks.

Has anyone used the DC One grinder??

Thoughts, opinions, experiences??

http://www.dallacorte.com.au/dc-one-grinder/

Have a brand new one on offer at (what I think is) a very good price. So it's got me curious.

Cheers,

Joel


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is that a rebadged, remodeled/new fronted k30?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

I think it very well may be, yes.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one, they can be a little temperamental, it is better than a k30 has more features, however the grind quality is identical, it has a neat self cleaning cycle and electronic grind adjustment. Depends what money they are talking as to whether it is a great buy it not


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

Below 700quid


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> I have one, they can be a little temperamental, it is better than a k30 has more features, however the grind quality is identical, it has a neat self cleaning cycle and electronic grind adjustment. Depends what money they are talking as to whether it is a great buy it not


Is it k30 based?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes it is made by mahlkonig I believe and rebadged


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Joel.Sim said:


> Below 700quid


Then that is a good deal, you will need to get used to its idiosyncracies and is really only suited to use with a hopper full of beans


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Then that is a good deal, you will need to get used to its idiosyncracies and is really only suited to use with a hopper full of beans


Full full??

I would actually have it at home, so it's likely massive overkill, but I'm sort of being proactive on the likely failure of our Vario home, haha.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

@Joel.Sim

sorry be daft, but are you trying to buy one or sell one?


----------



## Joel.Sim (Apr 15, 2015)

dfk41 said:


> @Joel.Sim
> 
> sorry be daft, but are you trying to buy one or sell one?


Haha, no problems.

Possibly buy.


----------

